
Spanish Carriers See 40% Spike in Network Traffic from Covid 19 - PaulHoule
https://www.fiercetelecom.com/telecom/spainish-carriers-see-a-40-spike-network-traffic-due-to-covid-19
======
etxm
I was discussing this with a friend last night. We were curious as major US
cities start to “recommend” shelter-in-place and the like, will carriers be
able to support all the netflixing and zooming.

